# Conductor Fatigue Blamed In Massive Model Train Crash



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/article/conductor-fatigue-blamed-massive-model-train-crash-51879


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS! What a horrible happenstance! 

I hope the officials will be lenient with the conductor. We all know how useless and crabby we can get when we're tired, sometimes not giving a hoot about what happens. Surely this is a forgivable transgression since no-one was injured. 
:appl:

Or maybe we ought to get our government to regulate model trains, since it's obvious that just anyone owning/operating them can be extremely hazardous to the safety and well-being of the layout! Such abuses of potentially lethal projectiles must be controlled! Outlaw model trains!
:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am surprised I did not hear about this on the news. I had to chuckle when
they told about the 2011 incident and alcohol the cause. The conductor certainly
does not have a clean record. I guess I really should not say anything cause I
once ran a train running 40 mph from the main into a siding that was filled with
a parked train. I had not checked to see which way the turnout was switched.
No one was killed but many of the railroad cars and engines were knocked from 
the track. I was not hurt but it startled the crap out of me. It was unexpected.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*WOW!!*

Can you imagine the utter destruction of the Town Saloon with its patrons, MONSTROUS!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Can you imagine the utter destruction of the Town Saloon with its patrons, MONSTROUS!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


He should have been banned from operating the train after the 2011 incident with the marching band.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

They got lucky! I'm sure it shouldn't be too hard to fix. I guess there really can be too much trains! Ah, no wait, no there can't! 
The scale in the picture appears to be 2-rail O Gauge.



MacDaddy55 said:


> Can you imagine the utter destruction of the Town Saloon with its patrons, MONSTROUS!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


As they sit at a table, two people inside would have a conversation.
_"I bet you $20 a train will come crashing in here."
"You're on! That will never-"_
**BOOM**


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Than there is always this guy.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=594866&postcount=197

Magic


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

-J.


----------



## kbb48000 (Nov 12, 2015)

how do I wire two transformers so that each runs a separate track in phase?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

kbb48000 said:


> how do I wire two transformers so that each runs a separate track in phase?


You might get an answer if you posted the question in the technical assistance section of this forum. Look through the categories of sections, and select the right one. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

kbb48000 said:


> how do I wire two transformers so that each runs a separate track in phase?


You might get an answer if you posted the question in the technical assistance section of this forum. Look through the categories of sections, and select the right one. Welcome to the forum.


----------

